# Poly scraper bar????



## stnlycup67 (Feb 10, 2015)

Did a search and came up empty..Has anyone ever made a scraper bar out of poly? I was thinking it might work in conjunction with the poly skids so I could scrape the drive down to bare pavement. I know it would wear , but with the poly skids,not as much. I have a very steep hill on my driveway and hate that I have to leave a thin layer of snow, then have to finish with a shovel before I throw salt. I know I cant be the 1st person to have this idea here....So i would appreciate opinions pro and con from the vast knowledge here. Thanks guys ...Jeff


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I like you creative spirit and out of the box thinking.
You could try it out of polycarbonate(Lexan). It is one of the toughest plastics. You need thickness to get the strength. i.e the glass in a hockey rink. I cant see it lasting very long. Keep in mind you are limited to how thick you can go and by its very nature it has a knife edge to it.

1967....was that the last year the Leafs won the Stanley cup? Very loyal fans in Toronto.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

My Toro single stage has a poly scraper. Not sure if its the paddles or the scraper that leaves the drive so clean. Thinking its the paddles with an assist from the scraper.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I fully understand the advantage to using poly in the skids but I don't see one in using it for a scraper bar compared to the cost & effort it would take to make one.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I fully understand the advantage to using poly in the skids but I don't see one in using it for a scraper bar compared to the cost & effort it would take to make one.


 
I think the motivations are similar to using poly skids. 

Get rid of the rust marks in your garage, fewer scratch marks on your pavement, more slippery.

I am still skeptical that it will hold up for long on a 2 stage.

I can see how it may be ok in a small light weight single stage which are usually used on flat pavement. In a single stage the scrapper will only get what the paddles miss.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I think the motivations are similar to using poly skids.
> 
> Get rid of the rust marks in your garage, fewer scratch marks on your pavement, more slippery.
> 
> ...


Heck. If you plan on it wearing down why not just raise your skids up a mite and use your regular steel scraper and just replace it when it wears down.? Keep a couple of them on hand. It'd be easier than trying to make one out of polycarbonate and it achieves the same purpose. As far as rust marks just set the scraper bar on a little piece of wood.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I wish I could tell you how well this works, but the machine has not moved since doing this over a year ago. 
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6482-hdpe-scraper-bar.html


----------



## stnlycup67 (Feb 10, 2015)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> I like you creative spirit and out of the box thinking.
> You could try it out of polycarbonate(Lexan). It is one of the toughest plastics. You need thickness to get the strength. i.e the glass in a hockey rink. I cant see it lasting very long. Keep in mind you are limited to how thick you can go and by its very nature it has a knife edge to it.
> 
> 1967....was that the last year the Leafs won the Stanley cup? Very loyal fans in Toronto.


I was thinking of using the white stuff...I've been a cement finisher for 26 years and use the 5/8in for sliding kneeboards..have had the same ones for over 15 years, so its tuff stuff.
I have a source here in town for scraps pretty cheap.
I would think the wear would slow down dramatically once the edge is worn down and the skids hold it up..no?

Wings fan here...so not quite the Stanley Cup drought you have going there in Toronto....67' is the year I was born..lol..


----------



## stnlycup67 (Feb 10, 2015)

$5-10 for the plastic and 15mins with my tablesaw and drill...Few mins to R&R the steel one..to not have to scrape my hill with a shovel after I use the blower doesnt seem like much to me. Guess I'll give it a shot this summer and see what happens next season


----------



## stnlycup67 (Feb 10, 2015)

dbert said:


> I wish I could tell you how well this works, but the machine has not moved since doing this over a year ago.
> http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/general-snowblower-discussion/6482-hdpe-scraper-bar.html


Well get some snow and use that thing..let us know how it works


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

stnlycup67 said:


> $5-10 for the plastic and 15mins with my tablesaw and drill...Few mins to R&R the steel one..to not have to scrape my hill with a shovel after I use the blower doesnt seem like much to me. Guess I'll give it a shot this summer and see what happens next season


Tweaking stuff on a blower is the best part of owning one. Fabricating a new scraper bar is sometimes the only way you can go on an older machine. I can see using plastic to keep from getting rust stains on a nice concrete floor but I park mine off the ground so they aren't sitting on the concrete or in a puddle and can drip dry.

But I am curious why you think the plastic scraper bar will clean any better than the steel one ??


----------



## stnlycup67 (Feb 10, 2015)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Tweaking stuff on a blower is the best part of owning one. Fabricating a new scraper bar is sometimes the only way you can go on an older machine. I can see using plastic to keep from getting rust stains on a nice concrete floor but I park mine off the ground so they aren't sitting on the concrete or in a puddle and can drip dry.
> 
> But I am curious why you think the plastic scraper bar will clean any better than the steel one ??


I'm not worried about the rust..my blower sits on a 2x4.

I dont think it will clean better. I have mine adjusted somewhere between 1/8-1/4 in right now...Seems to me a plastic scraper will slide better than the steel if i move it down to just touching the pavement. Less abuse with the softer material and no scrapes on my nice new concrete drive


----------



## guybb3 (Jan 31, 2014)

I had a rubber edge on my 10 foot plow that I used to plow for the town. The thing outlasted steel by a factor of at least 20 (never did wear out) and scraped right down to the pavement, like a squeegee. THAT I would like to see


----------

